# Melvin Manhoef VS Doug The Rhino Marshall Headlines Bellator 125



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

> Newport Beach, Calif. (August 12, 2014) – With a near 40 KO’s between the two, a middleweight clash between Melvin “No Mercy” Manhoef and Doug “The Rhino” Marshall will be can’t miss television on Friday, September 19th as the two square off in the main event of the evening at Bellator 125 live on Spike.
> 
> Tickets for the event will be on sale Friday, August 15th at 10am PST. Tickets will be available at the Save Mart Center Box Office, Ticketmaster.com or Bellator.com.
> 
> ...


Now this is a potential violent slugfest!! I'm loving the sound of this fight!

Source -----> http://bellator.com/articles/manhoe...25-friday-september-19-savemart-center-fresno


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Sounds nice, but it's under /UFC (???) .


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah that was a glitch...


And this is a slugfest. Melvin is gonna probably knock Rhinos teeth down his throat ultimately though..


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Whoever lands first should win.

Bellaforce in full effect.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

LL said:


> Whoever lands first should win.
> 
> Bellaforce in full effect.


I'm thinking it's Melvin..... Marshall's a slugger for sure but Melvin is faster and more explosive... this fight has fun as hell written all over it..


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Im not so sure about slugfest, more a one and done kind of fight...


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

If Marshal survives the early onslaught he is very live to win. Manheof is ore damaged good then Doug at this point.

If Melvin doesn't wear the gladiator shorts and Marshall does, it will be the deciding factor and I will not be happy.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Love it. Melvin should be the favorite, but he's battle worn and anything can happen when two knock out artists go at it.

Manhoef had it in the bag against Lawler up until he got caught. Lawler was limping and everything and Melvin could have just coasted in my opinion. Still, Lawler knocked him out basically on one leg. Good stuff.

I expect a violent knock out in this fight.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Hell yeah.. Coker's in the house and he always puts on exciting fights!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This should be nothing less then a slug fest.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> This should be nothing less then a slug fest.


And a lightswitch for one of these fellas... I can almost guarantee this doesn't go the distance..


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

I predict Manhoef winning a 15 minute snoozefest where he grapples Marshall and LnP's him to a lopsided decision.

What? Just me?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

AlanS said:


> I predict Manhoef winning a 15 minute snoozefest where he grapples Marshall and LnP's him to a lopsided decision.
> 
> What? Just me?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Said no blood thirsty smash mouth striking fan ever...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This should be fun to say the least.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I want to see this fight already!

I'm looking forward to this one..:thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think Manhoef has the advantage though in terms of the striking and Marshall is more well rounded.


----------

